

India gets ready to roll out cyber snooping agency - shared4you
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/india-gets-ready-to-roll-out-cyber-snooping-agency/article4798049.ece

======
lake99
Except I wouldn't call it copying. The government here has never really cared
about privacy and abuse. India has been strong-arming Blackberry for a long
time now. When the government wants information from ISPs, ISPs give it away
readily.

Things won't change. The people and the media seem to prefer the latest
cricket scores and Bollywood scandals (or the other way around).

------
aangjie
Indian Government is not known for strong IT security on it's servers. I have
a strong suspicion, this data would be brought out very easily.

~~~
PavlovsCat
I'll just leave this here :/

[http://blog.y3xz.com/blog/2011/07/20/data-mining-the-
israeli...](http://blog.y3xz.com/blog/2011/07/20/data-mining-the-israeli-
population-census/)

------
known
Get the right priorities

[https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/prime-minister-of-
ind...](https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/prime-minister-of-india-each-
state-in-india-should-have-different-currency)

------
angersock
Out of a sort of morbid curiosity...

...whom would the presumed civilian contractors on this outsource to?

------
camus
Well isnt USA the "beacon of democracy on earth"? so let's make sure every
nation takes exemple on USA,in every way.

------
helloamar
Improve our economy first. Then we can spy

